# Liverpool Tugs 'Active / Crosby'



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Posted this in tugs with no luck. Thought it might also get read here. (*)) 

Does anyone have any photos of the Liverpool Alexandra Towing motor tug 'Active'? I am restoring a radio control model of her and would appreciate any pix of her please. I'm after a few shots of the bows and fendering in particular. I know she had some sisters at Liverpool including 'Crosby', so any pix of them would do equally as well.
Thanks
Andy G


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Photo of the Crosby on following site

www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2004/12/60377.jpg +16664


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks, Gdynia, but it's the later motor tug, probably 1970's, that I'm after.
Andy


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

I've found these on t'internet, I could copy them and post them as thumbnails, but I am do not want to infringe on the copyright. 

One of the sisters, the Albert.

http://www.tugphotos.co.uk/pages/albert.htm

These four are of the Crosby, but you will need to register on shipspotting.com before you can access them, it's well worth it anyway for the wealth of photographs etc..

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=168674
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=31730
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=31728
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=31724

And a couple of the model.

http://www.tynemodels.co.uk/tugboats.html


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

many thanks, jaigee


----------

